# Newborn in bouncer?



## Pessimistic

Hey everyone, just a quick question...

My baby girl is now 4 weeks, I have had a lot of trouble putting her to sleep in the moses basket, she will sleep in there at night but in the day when she has a nap for an hour or so she absolutely hates being in it, she cries and cries till you take her out. 

I have recently just bought a bouncer that is fine for a newborn, she really loves it and is very content when bounced in it. She usually falls asleep in it and I'm wondering if this is ok? It might sound silly but she is in it most of the day as it seems to be the only place she likes as she is very alert and also likes to look around, anywhere else she just fidgets and cries. I have put a head support in the bouncer (one I took off from a baby carrier I have) so her head is supported, but is she ok sat up and sleeping etc? Sorry if this sounds ridiculous but I've heard things like you shouldn't sit up a newborn for long..:shy: ??? :dohh:


----------



## beancounter

I think it depends on thier neck strength. and how far the seat reclines. the danger is that they might nod forwards and smother- it the same reason they say they shouldnt stay in a car seat for longer than 3 hours. But because Finns neck has always been strong and because he was quite sicky and needed to be sat up after feeds, I did let him nap in his. The Dr said it was ok as long as he was comfy, but I think he was a little older. Basically just in the day when I could keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lulu

I've put Euan in his bouncy chair since he was a week old. He loves it, likes to see what is going on all the time and he generally does sleep in it. It has a vibrate mechanism which really helps send him to sleep during the day. The one I have I can flip out a part of the bottom frame which makes it tilt back so that it is more or less lying flat.

As far as I'm concerned he loves it, he's perfectly happy and as long as your baby isn't in it ALL day, it's fine. As long as you give your baby time lying down playing, tummy time, etc then it should be fine :)


----------



## dizzyspells

My LO loves sleeping in his bouncer,mine reclines flat so its like a bed but aslong as he is not in it all day then im sure it will be fin.x


----------



## tasha41

For me, I let Elyse take naps in the bouncer but at night she went in her crib -- her bouncer reclined pretty well so it wasn't really like she was sitting up :)


----------



## tracyontario

DD didn't have a bouncer but she had a Fisher Price glider, my mom bought it for her when she was a week old. She didnt really like it til she was about 4 weeks old - that's when she refused to nap in her crib. She napped in the glider until she hit about 4 months when she learned to roll over - that's when she too decided it was fun to try and crawl out of the thing. For me during the time she used it for naps I was just happy she was sleeping so didn't really care where she napped. She didn't like the motion or the music, I think she just liked the feeling of being cacooned in it, I'd tuck a blanket around her tightly to keep her in place so she was quite comfy.


----------



## sarah0108

i let Harriet go in her bouncer from a week old, and she has slept in it a few times when shes had a cold and needs to be upright slightly. ours doesnt recline or anything but luckily she was very strong and could support her head well if it fell slightly.

i would say no probs with that :) as long as your sure shes safe


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Connah is really strong and can hold his head up for long periods of time but also our chair reclines right back so in the day he will nap in his bouncer between feeds but at 8pm after his bath and bottle he goes up2 his cot until the morning x


----------



## Pessimistic

Thanks guys. 

This is the bouncer I have: 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41iwXsT3YIL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

She isn't sat right up, it is quite tilted. I think she hates the moses basket cos she can't see anything and look around. Also yes she has strong head support, I always keep an eye on her whenever she is in it as well.


----------

